# Rat bleeding out of her eyes



## littlelactose (Jan 4, 2012)

My favorite rat in the world, Mary Curry, sometimes bleeds out of her eyes. I only notice it when its all crusty- I don't actually see the blood coming out of her eyes. 
It happens about once every two weeks and has been occurring for a couple of months. 
I don't know how old she is because I adopted her from where I work (a pet store).
I also noticed that she doesn't see so well out of one of her eyes.

What's going on?!


----------



## Awfully_Aud (Dec 27, 2010)

Calm down, it isn't blood. This is perfectly normal for rats, and can be indicative of stress. However, some rats naturally produce more than others. If she appears otherwise healthy and well, don't worry about it. If it's accompanied by sneezing, coughing, or some other symptom, you might take her to a vet. Otherwise, don't worry.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

You may also notice the same kind of red around your rat's nose. This stuff that looks like blood is actually a chemical called porphyrin, which rats produce in their secretions.


----------



## littlelactose (Jan 4, 2012)

wow i feel like a noob! haha but im really happy 
porphyrin... 

when i wiped it off her with a wet cloth the cloth was red so i just assumed it was blood. 

thanks alot guys!


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

I very nearly panicked the first time I saw that with my Rodney (who died in December). I noticed it after I gave him a bath and thought I might have handled him a little too rough but watched to see if it got worse but it didn't. Eventually I realized it was only when I bathed him that it happened and put two and two together and realized it was stress. He was not a water fan LOL.


----------

